# Help me pick a plow for an '05 2500.



## DocJohnson (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey guys just picked up an '05 2500 quad cab with the hemi and was thinking of adding a plow to and put it on with my town next year with my other truck. First off, how do these newer generation Dodge's hold up to commercial plowing and the like. I will be the only driver, so I know it will be babied as much as possible. Second, what is the most bang for the buck in an 8' plow these days. I was thinking of going with a Curtis because they seem like alot of plow for shorter money. My buddy has a Meyer, and to be honest, I am not crazy about it and it was pretty pricey. Any opinions are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Cheaper Doesnt always mean better. Nor does expensive. I would check Craigslist for a decent used one. Plenty of Fisher MM2 on there. Boss Plows are not that expensive and I would get one of those over a Curtis. Not saying Curtis is bad. But in Eastern MA you should go with a plow that is easy to get parts for. Fishers are in Maine thats why they are so popular in this area


----------



## DocJohnson (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, I was thinking of that, which brought me to Curtis. They have a plant in Central Mass I am told. How has your Dodge held up under plowing conditions


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Give me a call I have a nice used 8' Diamond Trip edge for your Dodge , It is COMPLETE with everything you will need!

508 753 6617

Jay


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Always plowed with Dodges. They are by far the best at plowing.Mine never has an issue. But I have the CTD. So I dont have that minor charging issue that some have. But so far most have found loose connections not alternator problems. Only thing I dont like about my truck plowing is my tires are messy.  After I plow I watch my tires shooting little snow pellets out of them. But Dodges plow the best out of all the Pick ups


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

DocJohnson;721080 said:


> Well, I was thinking of that, which brought me to Curtis. They have a plant in Central Mass I am told. How has your Dodge held up under plowing conditions


A plant isnt a store you can quickly run down and get a part from.


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

i love my 05, QC, Hemi....... plows perfect...... i have the 8 foot fisher HD blade.... As long as you don't try and be a cowboy these trucks and plows take a beating.....has just 36k miles on it....


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

BigDave12768;721448 said:


> A plant isnt a store you can quickly run down and get a part from.


The Curtis Factory store was once owned by Curtis manufacturing, but a year ago, the manufacturer sold out to a large investment firm, one of the Curtis boys took over the store but is just a dealer and no longer has deep rooted into the family corporation.

I can say from my observations, they are not carring the inventory at the store like they once did, they are busy and they are selling but the shelfs are not overflowing with parts.

Jay


----------



## DocJohnson (Dec 17, 2008)

Nascar24;721211 said:


> Give me a call I have a nice used 8' Diamond Trip edge for your Dodge , It is COMPLETE with everything you will need!
> 
> 508 753 6617
> 
> Jay


Jay, what are you asking for it?


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

Ii have basically the same truck but I have the CTD. I am running a Western 9' Pro Plus with wings and a 1.5 yd. Salt Dogg Spreader. Love the set up and it is a work horse for sure.


----------



## DocJohnson (Dec 17, 2008)

Dodge Plow Pwr;723258 said:


> Ii have basically the same truck but I have the CTD. I am running a Western 9' Pro Plus with wings and a 1.5 yd. Salt Dogg Spreader. Love the set up and it is a work horse for sure.


Any modifications to the frontend from stock. I was told that Dodge has weak front ends and trannies. Wow, if you hang a 9' er off it, it can't be to weak.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Don;t sweat the tranny so much a- the older ones were prone to tranny issues, same with front ends. After 02 the front ends were redone a bit.

BTW Fisher is not only popular in New England because they are made here- They are popular because they were designed here for snow conditions prevalent here. New England snow is different from snow anywhere else in the country because of the coast, jet stream, and varied patterns of air flow.


----------



## GOAT ROPER (Dec 22, 2008)

I've got an 04 2500 ctd with a BOSS 9'2'' v and an an 8' back blade.it has been on for 4 years with no mods at all. Don't worry man. We also run a 04 2500 Hemi with a 9'2" v and a SWING WING with no mods. I like Boss because they are made in Michigan and we have a great dealer only 20 miles away.


----------



## DocJohnson (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah, my 2500 is the HD and has the plow prep package, 3.73 gearing and the 5 speed auto tranny. It seems very rugged and strong.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

The only mods to the front is Timbrens. I am running the stock tires as I was having power steering issues running oversized tires. Now no problems.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

DocJohnson;723224 said:


> Jay, what are you asking for it?


$2650 For the complete plow package,

It is a 8' Diamond with the EZ Mount Classic mounting system, Meyer Remanufactured E60H pump, done by a very reputable Meyer dealer, brand new cutting edge, brand new trip springs, all new truck side power wiring, new light modules, new headlamp wiring, solenoid , Joy stick controls, and 03-08 Dodge 2500/ 3500 mounts.

The plow is in excellent condition and will certainly make you an excellent addition to you Dodge.

the plow is located in Millbury, Ma. which is 20 minutes from you, just down thePike to Exit 11 and I'm right around the corner.

Jay
508-753-6617


----------



## M1N1TRK (Dec 30, 2008)

Well you asked about plowing for the municipality and i will tell you that I have an 04 2500 CTD with an 8' BOSS straight blade with the wings and I plow for the town of Salem, NH.

So far the truck works very well. The one thing I will just make a coment on is that when you go around corners while pushing that the rear tire likes to make a mess since it will ride into the snow bank you just pushed to the side. 

I also run a set of snow tires on my truck as well and have not had a problem with traction or getting stuck.

The town's freightliner wing truck that plows the same route as me well thats a different story he get stuck all the time.

You also have to remember that the Dodge pickups have the tightest turning radius of all the full sizes so that will make it easier for you also.


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

I think the Diamond is a great plow i have a 8.5' on my truck with the Cummins. No problems with the truck, plow parts are pretty easy to come by dealer right up the road. Bought off Craigslist for $1000 look around for used. Plow for a company with western 8' ultramount plows they seem very light after running the Diamond


----------



## DocJohnson (Dec 17, 2008)

Booman70;726804 said:


> I think the Diamond is a great plow i have a 8.5' on my truck with the Cummins. No problems with the truck, plow parts are pretty easy to come by dealer right up the road. Bought off Craigslist for $1000 look around for used. Plow for a company with western 8' ultramount plows they seem very light after running the Diamond


Yeah, I am gonna wait til the off season and look around. The best buys will prob come in the warm weather. A grand for a Diamond, wow that would be awesome to find a deal like that


----------



## premiereman (Sep 26, 2005)

I would go with the Boss Vee 8.2. It performs well and it will last if you take care of it. i have had mine for 5 years on 3 different trucks. no problems yet.


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

premiereman;731674 said:


> I would go with the Boss Vee 8.2. It performs well and it will last if you take care of it. i have had mine for 5 years on 3 different trucks. no problems yet.


if you go with a v plow get a 9' or youll be riding in snow in v


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

DocJohnson;726840 said:


> Yeah, I am gonna wait til the off season and look around. The best buys will prob come in the warm weather. A grand for a Diamond, wow that would be awesome to find a deal like that


Yeah I got lucky on that one. The guy just listed it that day and I was first of many to call and it was late feb last year I think. it didnt even see snow till this season


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

i got a 810 on your same set-up with timbrens and that thing is a beast with a little ballast


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170297752883

I don't know exactly where you are or what part of MA compared to what part of VT... But I saw this, and thought your couldn't go wrong! Only reason why people avoid Sno-ways are due to the slightly higher price up front when new for the added Down Pressue, SS, and other cool engineering (ie light bar mounted to plow frame, etc.)

Since its off a chevy, might be able to email him and even get the wire harness, plow mount, etc.


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

Setup is in the sig - works great.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Go with which ever brand plow has the closest most reliable service and parts center closest to you.
24 parts is always a good thing in this bussiness.


----------



## DocJohnson (Dec 17, 2008)

If I found a plow used and it does not have the head gear and my truck is not set up what do I do? Just take it to a dealer and get the wiring, controls and head gear installed. I only as because alot of guys sell just the plow and frame (i.e. mm setup)


----------

